# GM Daryl Morey wants to find at least one trading partner by Feb. 24



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/7420830.html



> The retooling of the Rockets is on hold, with trade conversations around the NBA in limbo while waiting for the major domino in Denver to fall. But according to several individuals familiar with the Rockets' involvement in talks, the Rockets expect either big changes to the roster or a small change involving the addition of a big man.
> 
> "They will be extremely active," one person involved in talks said. "Daryl (Morey, the Rockets' general manager) is talking to a lot of teams. He feels a lot of pressure to make some changes."
> 
> ...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dalembert and Udrih would be perfect for Yao Hill Brooks.


----------

